#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-03
<coolbhavi> dpm, hey
<dpm> hi coolbhavi, how are you?
<coolbhavi> one small favour, m trying to locate parcel tracker app on myapps but m not able to locate it.. Can you help?
<coolbhavi> m fine btw.. how about you?
<dpm> coolbhavi, ah, just a sec
<dpm> coolbhavi, https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1177/
<dpm> I marked it as published when I saw you'd published it to extras
<Rotolo> Good morning!
<coolbhavi> dpm, ah thanks a lot!
<coolbhavi> Rotolo, good morning
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi: hi :)
<dpm> coolbhavi, np, I saw you published a bunch of apps, that's pretty awesome :=
<dpm> hi PaoloRotolo
<coolbhavi> dpm, no mention :)
<PaoloRotolo> Hi dpm!
<coolbhavi> PaoloRotolo, app videos were awesome :)
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi: oh, thanks a lot! :)
<dholbach> good morning
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning dholbach :)
<dholbach> ciao PaoloRotolo
<dholbach> nice pictures of Massafra
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach: thanks :)
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach: You' have visited Massafra? :)
<PaoloRotolo> Have you*
<dholbach> PaoloRotolo, yes, I went to a wedding there, but didn't visit the city much
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach: ahah, me too, in the "Madonna della Scala" church. I live near Massafra but I never visited the city.
<dholbach> PaoloRotolo, I don't know the name of the church, but it was here: https://maps.google.com/maps?q=Massafra,+Taranto,+Italy&hl=en&ll=40.586339,17.109784&spn=0.001171,0.002642&sll=52.506844,13.424732&sspn=0.480623,1.352692&oq=massafra&t=h&hnear=Massafra,+Province+of+Taranto,+Apulia,+Italy&z=19&layer=c&cbll=40.586293,17.109848&panoid=RYcUsq_yaZWzGvEtv-FBlQ&cbp=12,33.36,,0,-22.75
<noneed4anick> hello world
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach: Ok, it isn't the same church
<noneed4anick> guys?
<PaoloRotolo> Hi noneed4anick!
<noneed4anick> hey :)
<noneed4anick> you (or to be specific coolbhavi) have published a wrong and broken version of cuttlefish in the ubuntu software center
<noneed4anick> here is the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/cuttlefish/+bug/1044845
<noneed4anick> can you help me with this?
<PaoloRotolo> noneed4anick: sorry, but I can't enter in the PPA of the Software Center. Can you send a mail here: app-review-board@lists.ubuntu.com ?
<PaoloRotolo> dpm: can you help noneed4anick ?
<dpm> hi noneed4anick
<dpm> let me have a look first. coolbhavi is away now, but he might be back later on.
<noneed4anick> cool :)
<dpm> dholbach, any ideas about this error? I was trying to create a source package to run arb-lint over it, but I got this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1183218/
<noneed4anick> uhh, it would be quite interessting if there is a fix for that error, because you get the same error whenever you try to start cuttlefish directly from a terminal
<noneed4anick> I guess it has something to do with the environment
<dholbach> dpm, wow, no idea - I never saw that one
<dholbach> dpm, maybe seb128 can help track it down?
<noneed4anick> should I write mail about the problem to make it official or will you guys take care of it?
<noneed4anick> *a mail
<dpm> noneed4anick, if you could send an e-mail, that'd be great, as this will get it to the attention of those with upload permissions
<noneed4anick> ok
<noneed4anick> u got mail ;)
<noneed4anick> hey coolbhavi, the version of cuttlefish which you released is broken. Can we fix this somehow?
<coolbhavi> noneed4anick, Basic testing seemed fine with me though and there was a video too on youtube by paolo.. Hmm in which way its broken?
<noneed4anick> its not installable from the USC
<noneed4anick> also it seems to be an outdated version
<noneed4anick> here is a bug about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cuttlefish/+bug/1044845
<noneed4anick> the version from my PPA works fine, I think paolo used it for the video
<coolbhavi> noneed4anick, let me try with apt-get again
<coolbhavi> well it installs here with extras repo anyways the ppa version installs too
<coolbhavi> We will upgrade then no issues
<noneed4anick> cool
<noneed4anick> can you give me a notification, so I can close the bug?
<coolbhavi> sure
<coolbhavi> ll fix the bug
<noneed4anick> thanks :)
<coolbhavi> just give me 10 minutes
<coolbhavi> noneed4anick, well the same version installed locally through software center here
<coolbhavi> ll post a screenshot wait
<coolbhavi> ah bummer my version change goofed up
<coolbhavi> I guess
<coolbhavi> dholbach, good noon!
<dholbach> hi coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> noneed4anick, built and installed new version 12.08
<coolbhavi> bhavani@bhavani-spagetti-monster:~$ apt-cache policy cuttlefish
<coolbhavi> cuttlefish:
<coolbhavi>   Installed: 12.08-extras12.04.1
<coolbhavi>   Candidate: 12.08-extras12.04.1
<coolbhavi>   Version table:
<coolbhavi>  *** 12.08-extras12.04.1 0
<coolbhavi>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<coolbhavi> noneed4anick, I'll upload it shortly
<coolbhavi> noneed4anick, for 12.07.16 whats the typo error you fixed?
<noneed4anick> ähm
<noneed4anick> let me check
<noneed4anick> I just renamed some categories for stimuli and reactions
<noneed4anick> why?
<noneed4anick> and also I used a wrong class name
<coolbhavi> noneed4anick, anyway I collapsed the changelog no issues
<noneed4anick> aright, so everything should be fine by now?
<coolbhavi> yep
<noneed4anick> cool thank you
<noneed4anick> i'll have a check when I'm back at home
<coolbhavi> sorry from my side the version change caused a goof up in USC
<coolbhavi> m uploading now
<noneed4anick> no problem :)
<coolbhavi> noneed4anick, uploaded. It should be available in USC in a few hours
<coolbhavi> commented on the bug too
<coolbhavi> dpm, good evening!
 * coolbhavi slaps his head 
<dpm> hey coolbhavi :)
<dpm> what's up?
<coolbhavi> my version change in cuttlefish caused a goof up :/
<coolbhavi> uploaded a fix and integrated the new version from PPA npw
<coolbhavi> now*
<noneed4anick> cool :)
<dpm> coolbhavi, no worries, thanks for the quick reaction
<coolbhavi> dpm, no mention as it was my duty to react
<coolbhavi> quick
 * dpm hugs coolbhavi
 * coolbhavi hugs dpm back
<noneed4anick> coolbhavi, dpm, how do you handle updates? should I email to the arb list whenever I push new updates into my PPA ?
<coolbhavi> noneed4anick, that would be better I guess
<dpm> noneed4anick, in principle there is no need to additionally e-mail the list. Whenever you upload a new version, there is a notification e-mail sent automatically to the list, but you should feel free to send a reminder, if you want
<coolbhavi> dpm, +1
<coolbhavi> but thats when uploaded to the portal right?
<noneed4anick> ok
<dpm> coolbhavi, yeah, good point, whenever there is a new tarball uploaded, there is a notification e-mail.
<dpm> but not if it's a PPA update
<dpm> so noneed4anick, if you upload a new version to your PPA that you think it's ready to publish, for now, and until we get better automation, please do send an e-mail to the list
<coolbhavi> dpm,  yes. maybe noneed4anick can try uploading a tarball to the portal so a CR mail comes.
<dpm> yes, that's the other option
<noneed4anick> coolbhavi, you mean in myapps where I uploaded the uas-txt-file in the first place?
<coolbhavi> noneed4anick, yes then we get a Change Request mail on the upload_value change
<noneed4anick> ok, that seems to be a reasonable way
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<ajmitch> morning
#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-04
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> hi
<BerndSch_> hello, I have a short question
<BerndSch_> My app was published by an arb member a few weeks ago (https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/548/), but I still couldn't find it in the 12.04 Software Center? I would like to now why?
<coolbhavi> dpm, thanks for your reply on orthcal review :)
<dpm> coolbhavi, heh, well, you did the actual work! :)
<coolbhavi> :) but you gave a quick response to developer's query
<coolbhavi> dpm, nice discussions going on in the other channels btw :)
<dpm> coolbhavi, yeah :-)
<coolbhavi> dpm, yes you should be a developer :)
<dpm> hahaha
<dpm> you should not say that too loud, or dholbach might try harder to recruit me ;-)
<coolbhavi> ;-) anyways when you apply then give your application link ll endorse even harder :P
<dpm> lol
 * coolbhavi thinks dpm is the front face of ubuntu-app-devel 
<dholbach> agreed :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, now +1000 for you becoming a developer :) see dholbach's line above :)
 * dpm hugs dholbach and coolbhavi
<dholbach> :-)
<coolbhavi> hahha :)
#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-05
<dpm> morning all
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning!
<dholbach> good morning
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning dholbach !
<dholbach> ciao PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> :)
<coolbhavi> hello all! good evening!
<highvoltage> hi mr bhav
<dpm> hey coolbhavi!
<coolbhavi> hey highvoltage dpm how are you doing?
<highvoltage> I'm doing ok. just tired.
<dpm> coolbhavi, busy with the replies from the spec on u-d
<coolbhavi> highvoltage, hmm workload ah?
<highvoltage> I replied to an ubuntu-devel post yesterday without properly reading the new app process spec properly and made an idiot of myself :)
 * highvoltage needs to take more time to do things properly
 * dpm hugs highvoltage
<coolbhavi> dpm, just reading through it :)
<highvoltage> coolbhavi: I'm doing ok at getting my new stuff down to a minimum, I'm just eager to catch up with all my backlog stuff
<highvoltage> dpm: :)
<coolbhavi> highvoltage, you arent alone :) I read through the spec in a hurry and posted a comment on the spec itself which seemed silly after the replies I got :)
<coolbhavi> courtesy dpm :P
<highvoltage> yeah I read it in a hurry too at like, 2am after I saw a note about it on irc from mhall119 :)
<coolbhavi> :)
 * mhall119 accepts the blame
<coolbhavi> hey mhall119 :)
<mhall119> hey coolbhavi
<mhall119> coolbhavi: thanks for keeping the spreadsheet up to date, btw, I appreciate that
<coolbhavi> mhall119, no mention :)
<coolbhavi> hey PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<PaoloRotolo> Hi coolbhavi :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi: how are you :)?
<coolbhavi> m doing good PaoloRotolo how about you?
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi: good too, thanks
<PaoloRotolo> coolbhavi: I think that the ARB bot is broken: this branch contains "teatime", not "Songbook": https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-app-review-contributors/ubuntu-app-reviews/songbook-client
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach: Hi :) ↑
<dholbach> PaoloRotolo, I think it hasn't been running for quite a while
<dholbach> I wasn't sure if anybody was still using it
<coolbhavi> dholbach, I was using it for downloading and publishing packages through
<dholbach> ok
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach: me too
<dholbach> bzr seems to hang on songbook-client
<dholbach> there's a lot of docs in it it seems
 * PaoloRotolo is rebooting for test.
<dholbach> so no luck with songbook client
#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-06
<dholbach> good morning
<ajmitch> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi ajmitch
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning!
<dpm> morning ajmitch and PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning dpm!
<ajmitch> darn, missed the CC meeting
#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-07
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning!
<dholbach> good morning
<PaoloRotolo> Good morning dholbach and dpm :)
<dholbach> ciao PaoloRotolo
<dpm> hi PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> dholbach: ciao :D
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-09-09
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<highvoltage> hey there PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> Hi highvoltage :)
